
Ask HN: Will companies (Birmingham area) at the UK will give me work visa? - zimzim
Hi, I&#x27;m planing to move to the UK because my GF going there for study. I have Israeli passport, about 4 years of experience in mixed fullstack development and DBA, no Academic degree and for the last 2 years I&#x27;m working as expat in English speaking country. I can stay in the UK for 
 6 months without VISA . what are my chances to getting hired?
======
thorin
Without a working visa I think you'd struggle unless there is a reciprocal
agreement with UK and Israel that I'm not aware of. Some basic info here:

[https://www.reed.co.uk/career-advice/your-rights-to-
working-...](https://www.reed.co.uk/career-advice/your-rights-to-working-in-
the-uk/)

------
africajam
Introduce yourself here:

[https://talk.birmingham.io/](https://talk.birmingham.io/)

Its a very friendly bunch of geeks - someone there might be able to help.
There is a fair amount of tech activity in Birmingham so you could get lucky.
Good luck.

------
thisone
I don't believe you're allowed to look for work in the UK while on a tourist
visa.

I assume you must already be aware, but just in case, you will also have to
prove that you have the means to support yourself, without working, for the
entire length of your stay.

------
dnh44
I'm not 100% sure but please check that it's even possible to apply for a
working visa while you're in the country. I think that normally you have to
make your application from outside the country.

